# Sugar has been rescued but is in poor shape...



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

You may have seen this sweet golden's picture on facebook. She has been rescued. The shelter thought she was a male. She was so matted it was hard to tell.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Note that GRF rules prohibit soliciting donations for an individual, no matter how well intentioned this activity may be. Please remove any links that solicit donations to other than a not-for-profit organization.

_14. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are prohibited in posting threads seeking donations for individuals. A poll by this board membership has decided that there will be no more threads/posts allowed for members to ask for personal donations for themselves, or for other members’ behalf. If members wish to take on such endeavors this must be done in PM’s or on another site. Links to such other sites will not be permitted to be posted on the board as well. Thread/posts for donation requests that are going directly to a charitable organization can be posted. 
_

Thank you.


----------

